# Lost-md-very scared flat coat ret. Girl!!!!!



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying that Lucy is found quickly. The poor baby must be so scared.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor girl, I hope she is found safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Apparently Lucy came back but as soon as the neighbors opened their door she ran off again!
She is terrified of people.
Anyway, her Foster Mom Lisa borrowed a crate from a rescue and is setting it up w/foold.
I emld. all of the Flat Coat Ret. people in FL, GA and they in turn sent out to all FCR people near Sykesville, MD.
PLEASE pray hard that the humane trap works and Lucy will be hope Safe and Sound.
Please send Lisa's info and Lucy's to anyone you might know in MD


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers answered-lucy has been found*

*PRAYERS ANSWERED-LUCY HAS BEEN FOUND!!!


I'm happy to report Lucy has been found!!! Two volunteers from the Mid Atlantic German Shepherd rescue came at 11:15 last night after I spotted Lucy out front and set up a large trap. I checked it at 4am and it was still intact but by 6am she was in it! Lucy is now safe and sound in my house and the dog walker will NOT be coming while we have her! Thank you all so much for your help, it means a lot to me to and I know Lucy appreciates it as well 

Thank you again,

Lisa*


----------

